# What would you say of me?



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Light Leggy, I am stealing your idea.:crazy:

Let me know what my picture tells you about me. Im interested in astrology and supposedly the rising sign dictates what you look like physically. Id like your opinions. Be as nice or as mean as you want.


----------



## Vardigon (Oct 15, 2008)

I would guess Taurus as either Sun or Rising sign. You seem like an introvert to me, perhaps INTP.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

You actually remind me of a younger version of a science teacher I had in high school. I would agree with INT.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea, when I first saw you, I thought NT.. 
and I do see someone interested in the occult, metaphysics etc...


Moon Pix said:


> Im interested in astrology and supposedly the rising sign dictates what you look like physically.


Is there any website that has explanations on the facial characteristics for each sign..?


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Linus said:


> Yea, when I first saw you, I thought NT..
> and I do see someone interested in the occult, metaphysics etc...
> 
> 
> *Is there any website that has explanations on the facial characteristics for each sign..?*


Yes but they are usually quite vague. Im Aquarius rising and supposaedly this gives you an 'unusual' appearance. I do tend to get stared at a lot.


----------

